# WHY IS PRE-MARRIAGE NOT TAUGHT IN HIGHSCHOOL



## Williejay1975 (Feb 24, 2021)

It would be best if we are taught how to go about marriage in high school. We go thru basically the same things over and over in marriages. We should be able figure out the solutions to those problems or troubleshoot them to not even happening (which would be best). Divorce hurts so bad and we do not even realize it. When are we going to make a change. When family splits it creates: 

Double expenses;
Double work demands;
Takes away time to work on:
The mate partner relationship
Teaching the kids
Focusing and making the steps to have business so we become financially independent
It ruins relationships with mate partners and their families;
Causes kids to go crazy (bad);
Causes lost time that you can’t get back;
Creates repeat patterns in our descendants;


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

There's a lot of practical stuff they ought to teach in high school. They should just have one course that covers all of it. Everyone male or female should learn some basic household repair skills and learn about money and the hazards of credit. They should be told the truth about that they're going to work real hard for not that much money which is something you'll never get a school to say.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm sure some tiny lefty group would protest as non-binary offended.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

High school isn't for that kind of class. How about we teach the basics of Reading, Writing, Math, Science, maybe history. Add financial literacy.

But what would you teach in this marriage class because there are many different versions of successful marriages and many versions of failed marriages.

I guarantee you wouldn't get a small handful of people to agree on what a marriage class should teach unless they were all the same gender and had the same narrow vision.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Life skills would probably be useful. How to cook yourself a basic, inexpensive meal, how to file taxes, how to change a tire etc.. 

One thing I have found myself wishing is that more was taught to people about how to deal with romantic rejection, how to ask someone out, how to be respectful etc. It is pretty standard these days to get pictures of a guy's junk if you're uninterested, and politely refuse a date, plus insults. I'm sure there is probably a female version of this behavior that is obnoxious too. So maybe just, how to act kindly towards other people in general. Not even sure what that class would look like. Group therapy maybe? It would be interesting to see if it had an effect I guess.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

This stuff needs to be modeled in the home and not taught by the state.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

People don't want schools teaching their kids anything, yet they are too lazy to do it themselves.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Williejay1975 said:


> It would be best if we are taught how to go about marriage in high school. We go thru basically the same things over and over in marriages. We should be able figure out the solutions to those problems or troubleshoot them to not even happening (which would be best). Divorce hurts so bad and we do not even realize it. When are we going to make a change. When family splits it creates:
> 
> Double expenses;
> Double work demands;
> ...


They can teach somethings, but when our culture teaches the supremacy of self, how much will really be remembered when it come to the wedding vows?


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I want the schools to teach rigorous reading, writing, math, analytical thinking, history, biology, chemistry, and physics.

I even get perturbed when people complain how they don’t teach how to do taxes in school. When I had my first job I got a W2 and my dad said “go down to the library and pick up a 1040 and do it yourself”. Guess what, it was easy because my education taught me actual thinking and not just rote recall and I wasn’t an idiot.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

No way I want schools teaching my kids anything like this. This stuff is to be learned by actually going through life. If my school spent as much time teaching as they did on testing we might actually get somewhere. Got to test beginning of year to see where you are, then test mid year to see where you are and then again at end to see where you are. And don’t even get me started on the state mandated STAR testing. Kids take all kinds of practice test to get ready for this one test. I don’t see where they have time to actually learn, especially in the younger grades (elementary age).


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

CallingDrLove said:


> I want the schools to teach rigorous reading, writing, math, analytical thinking, history, biology, chemistry, and physics.
> 
> I even get perturbed when people complain how they don’t teach how to do taxes in school. When I had my first job I got a W2 and my dad said “go down to the library and pick up a 1040 and do it yourself”. Guess what, it was easy because my education taught me actual thinking and not just rote recall and I wasn’t an idiot.


I hear what you're saying, but a lot of folks fill out those forms incorrectly. Whether you do it yourself or not, a lot of people need some basic education on financial health in high school, myself included, and I would consider myself well-educated.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

joannacroc said:


> I hear what you're saying, but a lot of folks fill out those forms incorrectly. Whether you do it yourself or not, a lot of people need some basic education on financial health in high school, myself included, and I would consider myself well-educated.


I think a financial course that gives one the basic skills to stay out of debt should be a pre-requisite.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Every financial mistake I’ve made wasn’t from lack of knowledge it was from lack of discipline.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

CallingDrLove said:


> Every financial mistake I’ve made wasn’t from lack of knowledge it was from lack of discipline.


If you had the awareness, you might have ended up with the discipline.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

How much do you really want the state teaching your children about marriage? 🤷🏻‍♂️

Or anything, really.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> If you had the awareness, you might have ended up with the discipline.


I just said I had the knowledge.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

CallingDrLove said:


> I just said I had the knowledge.


There will always be people, who have been taught, that will still do otherwise. 
However, we can reduce the number that make those mistakes if more kids are aware of what not to do.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

This would be the biggest cluster**ck if it were to happen. With all of the different lifestyles people lead out there, no one will want their kids being taught pre-marriage by someone they disagree with.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Values need to be taught at home. Schools need to teach academic subjects, not interpersonal skills. The schools are already over burdened.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Acacia Avenue (Oct 21, 2021)

I think it used to be called Home Economics.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Acacia Avenue said:


> I think it used to be called Home Economics.


I think economics and grade 10 accounting, or whatever they call it now, should be mandatory courses. 
Everybody needs a basic understanding of accounting just to balance accounts.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

The idea sounds good on paper. But the idea of a public school system trying to teach about marriage is frightening and laughably bad. It would be a one size fits all text book. The teacher would be a triple divorced guy who thinks all women are evil and works at night delivering pizza just to afford the alimony and child support payments 😂

The public school system is broken in my opinion. I am convinced that 2/3rds of school system leaders can't use a roll of Charmin without detailed picture instructions.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> The idea sounds good on paper. But the idea of a public school system trying to teach about marriage is frightening and laughably bad. It would be a one size fits all text book. The teacher would be a triple divorced guy who thinks all women are evil and works at night delivering pizza just to afford the alimony and child support payments 😂


Is he a member of TAM?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

jonty30 said:


> Is he a member of TAM?


Yes he would be a member of TAM and get banned regularly


----------

